# Plasti Dip



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Has anyone ever thought of or tried using plasti dip on the Cruze? Do you think it would look good to use to create a black rear diffuser. Also, would it look good to paint the rear chrome trim, maybe white over the chrome?

Quick photoshop:


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

for the rear diffuser i would recommend the aftermarket one thats out....it looks really good, i think there are some pictures floating around on here of it installed on the cruze


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

The diffusers look nice, but im not quite sure I want to drill the holes into the body yet. And I haven't seen one that isn't for dual exhaust.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

it would take patience to do a plasti dip on the bottom valance of the rear but it might turn out nice, or you can go aftermarket and get the valance you mount to the rear end, with screws and 3m


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

you beat me to it dang


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

This one doesn't actually look to bad, but I don't know how much it is or how to buy, lol. 

SupeRich Motors | Car Accessories | SUV Accessories | Truck Accessories


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

your right that one actually does look really good, too bad I can't read oriental characters


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

speaking of plast dip I got to looking at the fog lights , and was thinking either car color matching paint, or plasti dip my look rather nice on the fog lights pieces


----------



## ben.will.mill (Jun 18, 2011)

yeah i covered all of my chrome and wheels in plasti dip the other day. it looks pretty sick.


----------



## ben.will.mill (Jun 18, 2011)

oops. pictures didnt post. 



























car isnt exactly clean but... you get the idea


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

ben.will.mill said:


> oops. pictures didnt post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


****! that looks really clean. I'm going to paint my wheels, didn't even think of doing plasti-dip though. how long did the process take for the wheels?


----------



## ben.will.mill (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry. I havent bed on here for ever. The whole process took about 2 hours. So not very long at all.


----------



## HSR (Jul 5, 2011)

*Nice*

**** I like how it looks, I'm going to make my car look like this but tint the windows too. I might wait till next year tho when I get the summers remounted and the wieghts placed on the inside, didn't bother to ask and they put em on the out side, looks like crap and rather not pay $60 to get them moved to the inside. Earlier I seen one exactly like mine...all stock looking and wasn't impressed haha looks so plain.


----------



## C'sCruze9093 (Jul 6, 2011)

ben.will.mill said:


> oops. pictures didnt post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What rims are those? 16" Hondas?


----------



## C'sCruze9093 (Jul 6, 2011)

Did some dippin today.

bowtie/side markers






















Making sure it peels off lol


----------



## ben.will.mill (Jun 18, 2011)

Those rims are stock. Just blackified


----------



## Bromezz (Sep 28, 2011)

ben.will.mill said:


> oops. pictures didnt post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So you Plasti-Dipped the rims? I've been thinking about doing the same thing, but I have the Eco's 18 spoke rims. Has anybody blacked out these rims before? How would it look on a blacked out Cruze?:question:


----------



## ben.will.mill (Jun 18, 2011)

Comes in a spray. Basically goes on just like spray paint


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

im loving the red cruze! very nice work with that plasti-dip!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Definitely inspired me to try my rims in bronze.... if I like powdercoat them for sure!


----------



## ty367 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've never heard of the stuff before reading these forums #noob. None the less, it looks like it can be removed relatively cleanly. How resilient is this stuff? How often would this have to be removed and reapplied?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

And the plasti dip comes right off correct ? Let's just say I over spray the surface or I don't like the way they turned out ?


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> And the plasti dip comes right off correct ? Let's just say I over spray the surface or I don't like the way they turned out ?


Yeah, it should just peel off. Makes it real easy to remove it if you don't like the look.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

dont start its addicting lol


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

make sure you spray it on thick so its easier to get off, there is also now clear coat plasti dip, but you have to order it online.


----------



## ben.will.mill (Jun 18, 2011)

Correction.. The clear plasti dip is at my local home depot. 
Plasti dip comes off very very easily, My brother owns a desert racing truck and coats the whole front of the truck to protect it from damage. He puts sponsor stickers and his race number over the plasti dip and at the end of the race it peels off in sheets. Very easy way to save the front of your vehicle. 

I have had it on my cruze since the first weekend of July. It still looks great, however I have noticed a little bit of peeling in spots. I just touched it up with a new can and it now looks great again


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

I would like to do the emblems on my car. Can anyone who has done this offer any advise on tapeing things up, and if there is any tempature it must be for this to work. I would like to do it outside, but it's getting colder in Pennsylvania this time of year.


----------



## ben.will.mill (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah. Just tape a small box around your emblem. Then spray and let it dry (even in your paint. Then just pull it off like this video. 




It really is that easy. As far as temps I'm not sure.


----------

